# MADS meet at Scotts in March



## SMenigoz

Mid March MADS meet at Scott's in Frederick, MD.
Date: 14March or 15March, Saturday or Sunday. My preference would be Saturday
TIme: 11am-whenever
Dress: Semi-formal; men in black ties, women in gowns
Food: Subs/soda will be provided. If you feel a need to bring something--chips/snacks
Do not bring: Roaches, bad attitudes, sticky fingers or snakes
Discussion/auction: any suggestions? The auction seemed like a success worth repeating
Directions: PM me
Parking: I live in a cul-de-sac with parking up and down the street. Don't block in my neighbors and all is well
Scott


----------



## pa.walt

sounds good scott. I will try to make this one. wonder if judy will be there "tagging" us at your place like she did at romans.


----------



## Judy S

You can count on it........are you gonna bring me some standard intermedius???

Scott's place is a less than an hour from my house to his...so that means I can have two more beers than at Romans.....oh, forgot...I didn't drive....

guess I better get my snake dress out of the cleaners......


----------



## Tricolor

Funny Stuff, Would like to try and make this one. Scott will send you a formal Pm request when I know that I can go. Thanks John


----------



## radiata

Scott,

Either date is good for me. But I think there's a herp show at The Oaks on Saturday that might keep some vendors away.

Bob


----------



## oddlot

Sat or sun works for me. Idris, if you can go you may want to try your best to make it. Scott has an awesome setup worth seeing!


----------



## Julio

Sat woudl def be better for us guy traveling from afar


----------



## ngeno626

Scott

either day works for me, although Saturday may be better as it is quite a ride from NJ - I may try and car pool with someone for this (I will barter a ride for frogs or gas of course) 
Nick


----------



## frogfreak

These Canucks plan on being there! Saturday would be better for us, but either way is fine.

Cheers, Scott! 

Glenn & Laura


----------



## Moghue

Im really hoping to make this one. all depends on when we have to take my daughter to florida to her first duty assignment.


----------



## SMenigoz

frogfreak said:


> These Canucks plan on being there! Saturday would be better for us, but either way is fine.
> 
> Cheers, Scott!
> 
> Glenn & Laura


Wow! Attendance from the Great White North may set a travel record! Glad to have you both, and hope I can meet your expectations.
Lets firm up the date:
Saturday, 14Mar15


----------



## frogfreak

SMenigoz said:


> Wow! Attendance from the Great White North may set a travel record! Glad to have you both, and hope I can meet your expectations.
> Lets firm up the date:
> Saturday, 14Mar15


Thanks, Scott! It's only 8 hours and can make a weekend out of it. 

We'll probably get there quicker than the guys from Jersey lol


----------



## Tricolor

Ha, your probably right. 
psssst don't tell PAWALT I'm trying to go he will try to hitch a ride with me.


----------



## pa.walt

Tricolor said:


> Ha, your probably right.
> psssst don't tell PAWALT I'm trying to go he will try to hitch a ride with me.


nope I won't ask. I will ask Darran. he says he'll get there in an hour.


----------



## Ed

Hmmm... given that the great white north is going to make the effort, I will try to get down to the show if I'm able. 

Ed


----------



## carola1155

Ed said:


> Hmmm... given that the great white north is going to make the effort, I will try to get down to the show if I'm able.
> 
> Ed


Just make Lou drive you 

I'm a maybe at the moment. The 15th is the lady's birthday, so that might make it a little tough. I was probably the only one holding out hope for Sunday... haha


----------



## Judy S

So celebrate the night before!!! And the night after....and every night for quite a while.....


----------



## carola1155

Judy S said:


> So celebrate the night before!!! And the night after....and every night for quite a while.....


but saturday is the best day for weekend day drinking... especially the weekend closest to St Patricks day... haha


----------



## Judy S

so why stop? I always say that the best part of me is the Irish... Frederick is just such a nice place...lots of neat stores, great food...people should try to stay overnight or even for a two night, three day thing....It is almost a suburb of Washington, so is quite interesting....then Gettysburg is about 20 minutes away...maybe some of the wives would want to meet up for a walking tour of Gettysburg, or at the very least go to some of the wonderful antique shops--and there are LOTS of them....Does this make the decision to attend any easier to sell????


----------



## oddlot

Wow! Glenn,That's cool.





carola1155 said:


> Just make Lou drive you


That goes without saying! 




carola1155 said:


> but saturday is the best day for weekend day drinking... especially the weekend closest to St Patricks day... haha


any day that ends in "y" is a good day for drinking


----------



## radiata

Scott,

Many thanks for putting this gathering together...

Can you recommend any nearby motels? At my age I can't do more than six hours of driving on any given day - the old knees just can't deal with more than that.

Thanks again,
Bob


----------



## Judy S

if Scott wants....I'll check on a few and see what we can do for the outoftowners...maybe we can catch a break....


----------



## Armson

carola1155 said:


> but saturday is the best day for weekend day drinking... especially the weekend closest to St Patricks day... haha


St patrick's day frogger bar crawl.


... do it after the social, I would hate to imagine everyone showed up at Scott's smashed. 

-B


----------



## dartsanddragons

You just have to practice drinking all week for St. Patrick's day. And remember you can't be drunk all day unless you start in the morning I think I may have to try and make this meet as well.

Scott


----------



## SMenigoz

Please do so Judy!
Thanks



Judy S said:


> if Scott wants....I'll check on a few and see what we can do for the outoftowners...maybe we can catch a break....


----------



## zimmerj

Judy S said:


> so why stop? I always say that the best part of me is the Irish... Frederick is just such a nice place...lots of neat stores, great food...people should try to stay overnight or even for a two night, three day thing....It is almost a suburb of Washington, so is quite interesting....then Gettysburg is about 20 minutes away...maybe some of the wives would want to meet up for a walking tour of Gettysburg, or at the very least go to some of the wonderful antique shops--and there are LOTS of them....Does this make the decision to attend any easier to sell????


She's right, Frederick is really nice and I would say it's considered a suburb of DC. I will put it on my calendar and try to make it!


----------



## radiata

SMenigoz said:


> Please do so Judy!
> Thanks





Judy S said:


> if Scott wants....I'll check on a few and see what we can do for the outoftowners...maybe we can catch a break....


Hi Judy,

As long as you're at it, maybe you could find a restaurant (or a bar) for locals and the people staying-over to gather at after the meet?

Thanks for the motel ID offer...
Bob


----------



## Judy S

will do...


----------



## SMenigoz

Just visited my favorite terrarium plant nursery today-- Al's Orchid in Leesburg, VA. Al used to just carry orchids, but since Mike Stroble(still in the hobby?) started helping out there, the selection of terrarium plants has increased significantly. Heck, he has more stuff growing wild on the ground than in many of our tanks! 
Anyways, I picked up a $50 gift certificate to be given to whomever guesses the number of clay balls I placed in a jar (yes, I counted every one). Someone will win... could be you?


----------



## tclipse

I should be able to make this, looking forward to it.


----------



## zimmerj

SMenigoz said:


> Just visited my favorite terrarium plant nursery today-- Al's Orchid in Leesburg, VA. Al used to just carry orchids, but since Mike Stroble(still in the hobby?) started helping out there, the selection of terrarium plants has increased significantly. Heck, he has more stuff growing wild on the ground than in many of our tanks!
> Anyways, I picked up a $50 gift certificate to be given to whomever guesses the number of clay balls I placed in a jar (yes, I counted every one). Someone will win... could be you?


That's an awesome idea! Do they ship at all for those of us that aren't within a reasonable distance to visit the store?


----------



## Erikb3113

Count me in. Stoked to have a big one local. I am looking for a male standard intermedius and todd kelly line amazonicus. Very much looking forward to it.


----------



## Judy S

I believe that "Dartsami" has the standards you are looking for...I have a pair and would love to get another pair...only one tadpole has been produced...


----------



## Judy S

any idea of how many people may want to plan to stay overnight near Scott's?? Might be able to get a better rate... One night (Friday)...one night (Sat.)...two nights??? Just exploring...


----------



## zimmerj

Judy S said:


> any idea of how many people may want to plan to stay overnight near Scott's?? Might be able to get a better rate... One night (Friday)...one night (Sat.)...two nights??? Just exploring...


Yeah Judy, you should be able to get a better rate for booking a block of rooms if people commit and pay up front. Ask for a block discount.


----------



## frogfreak

Judy S said:


> any idea of how many people may want to plan to stay overnight near Scott's?? Might be able to get a better rate... One night (Friday)...one night (Sat.)...two nights??? Just exploring...


Hi Judy,

The date would need to be finalized prior booking, I'm thinking.


----------



## SMenigoz

SMenigoz said:


> Wow! Attendance from the Great White North may set a travel record! Glad to have you both, and hope I can meet your expectations.
> Lets firm up the date:
> Saturday, 14Mar15


See above...
Al's Orchid has a website, but to be honest, it only covers a very small fraction of what he has.


----------



## Judy S

you gentlemen must think this is my first rodeo...the DB'ers who have met me can put that theory to rest....lol I just would like to help both Scott and people who will drive many hours to an unfamiliar place...As stated, Frederick is a beautiful small city...but Scott's place is more suburban....so exploring options for the extra curricular activities (and we know what that means.....hehehe...) is a couple of miles away. Flying Dog Brewery is pretty interesting...and one of the places "in town",,but readily accessible....more later


----------



## ngeno626

i definitely second flying dog!!! mmmm good beer 

just have to drink the beer with out frogs around, ill spend way too much money if the order of them two is reversed


----------



## Razzi

I will be driving from philadelphia if anyone is looking to carpool. Pm me for more info


----------



## cbreon

frogfreak said:


> These Canucks plan on being there! Saturday would be better for us, but either way is fine.
> 
> Cheers, Scott!
> 
> Glenn & Laura


I guess I have no excuse, I'm in!


----------



## Van Robinson

Can't wait to attend this meet.


----------



## Judy S

am sorry to read that....it better be for a good reason grrrrr

LOL---I need another cup of coffee....I thought you posted that you could not come!!!!! that's funny....sorta


----------



## tazman2nj

I will gladly drive. It's about 4 hours each way.

~Rich




radiata said:


> Scott,
> 
> Many thanks for putting this gathering together...
> 
> Can you recommend any nearby motels? At my age I can't do more than six hours of driving on any given day - the old knees just can't deal with more than that.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Bob


----------



## Judy S

Okay...getting closer to the MADS meeting at Scott's...anybody needing update? Met a lot of people at Repticon who were not aware of it...so perhaps this thread needs to be refreshed....


----------



## ngeno626

Any one from north or central nj going That has an open seat? I'd gladly pay for gas..


----------



## carola1155

So looks like I lucked out and we'll be celebrating my gf's birthday the following weekend. I should be able to make it now.

Any update on doing a raffle/fundraiser again?

(and before Jim asks... Yes, I'll be bringing some beer)


----------



## Judy S

so I guess it takes a Mod to get this thread back on the "general" page... lol hope more people see the thread and post. Maybe MADS members who are donating things for the auction will post the item--


----------



## SMenigoz

Exactly three weeks away from the meet date of 14Mar15. 
Weather right now out my window-- snowing like crazy and already 6" on the ground. Guess I should consider that a "dusting" compared to what the Northeast has had to deal with. It was 85 degrees where I was three days ago (Cayman Islands) and really wishing I was still there... Here's hoping for a big warmup.
Yes, we'll do a auction. There is also the $50 gift certificate from Al's Orchid. Judy S was investigating lodging for those interested in that.
For planning purposes (food/drinks), I'd like to get a head count for those expecting to come. Either shout out here how many are coming or PM me.
Scott


----------



## Julio

I plan on being there.


----------



## Judy S

Julio--bring me that Yellowback Mont Atachi Bakka with you...okay????? Male..


----------



## Razzi

I hope to have something for the auction!


----------



## Julio

Judy S said:


> Julio--bring me that Yellowback Mont Atachi Bakka with you...okay????? Male..


Haha, if only I still had my pair


----------



## Judy S

you do realize....ummm, maybe I better just avoid the comment that is in the back of my mind ..... hahahaha See you there--I hope the weather holds...any idea of how many--if any--people may want to stay overnight in the general area (less than 5 miles from Scott's)?

Julio---if you had a pair--where did they go to...if you don't have a pair--where did they go to?


----------



## Julio

Lol, I guess i set myself up for that one. Hard to tell if I am staying overnight at this point with my schedule being so crazy this time of year


----------



## frogcrazy

Count me in.


----------



## cbreon

I have these available but I will only bring them if you contact me and reserve them:

1.0 solarte
1.0 Shepard isle 
1.3 wilson creek popa (females proven)
1.1 cauchero 
2.0 Drago colon
0.0.5 colon (Villegas) 
0.0.5 San christobal 
0.1 sarapiqui blu Jean (proven) 
0.0.5 eldorado 
0.0.4 spotted eldorado
1.1 loma Estrella 
0.0.3 & 1.1 probable escudo 
2.1 rio teribe 

If anyone has sheppard island froglets or females, I'd be interested so let me know.


----------



## mantisdragon91

I should be able to attend and will probably bring my better half with me


----------



## CAPTAIN RON

I am looking forward to this meet! It will be good to see everyone,talk frogs,and have a few cold ones!
Ron


----------



## Judy S

especially those cold ones......


----------



## Van Robinson

I will be there and can bring the following if any interest
1.0.4 Almirante 4-5 months oow, 1 adult male
0.0.6 Patricia 4-5 months oow
Many Inibico Tarapoto 2 proven pairs, can put together prossible pairs or groups
Banded Imitators, possible adult pairings or groups
0.0.6 Standard Leucomelas, 4 juvis, 2 sub adults

Wanted 1-2 male Bastimentos pumilio Orange 

Have many plants available will post list later.


----------



## Julio

Available at MADS meeting
1.2 proven Almirante with tank 18"Exo and area raising Tads. $550
Proven pair of San Lorenzo Oophaga Silvaticas $1000 about 11 months old have laid one clutch so far.
Baru oophaga Granulifera juveniles unsexed $350 each several Available.
Juvenile Awarape tincts F1. 1 month old 
$40 each

Baru Oophaga Granulifera Juvie



Almirante Female


Awarape , breeder Female NFS


----------



## Erikb3113

I have several standard imitators available, juvies and adults from two different pairs. One is a proven female, with notice I could probably pair her up.


----------



## Julio

Also Have 1 Standard Lamasi Available $200 
about 5 months old. unsexed. 
Holland Line


----------



## SMenigoz

11 days away from the meeting; plenty of time for a nor-easter to develop!
Firming up the headcount to ensure I order enough Jersey Mike subs/soda. I'll provide a big tub with ice for those who bring adult beverages; Cynthia says she'll make brownies. 
Last count was 27...
Scott


----------



## Judy S

Scott.....I have information on the three local motels that are convenient to your place...and some other information. Rather than post it here on DB, would it make more sense to have anyone who is interested just PM me, or leave there name here in this thread? I'll bring some stuff that people can use like map to downtown, info on the Flying Dog brewery, etc., for when they get there to your place. Am lighting candles and saying prayers NO SNOW


----------



## SMenigoz

Judy S said:


> I have information on the three local motels that are convenient to your place...and some other information. Rather than post it here on DB, would it make more sense to have anyone who is interested just PM me, or leave there name here in this thread? I'll bring some stuff that people can use like map to downtown, info on the Flying Dog brewery, etc., for when they get there to your place. Am lighting candles and saying prayers NO SNOW


Sounds fine Judy regarding lodging and after meet entertainment.


----------



## tazman2nj

I will be there (Rich Ho).


----------



## cbreon

I can bring anything from this add if anybody is interested:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/228633-big-pumilio-list.html


----------



## mydumname

I have 4 adult theloderma corticale (likely all males) for $75 each and also a proven group of Panamanian green and black auratus for $200. Will only bring if someone is interested so feel free to message me.


----------



## ngeno626

im unfortunately not going to be able to attend, pretty mad about that. just wanted to give you a heads up incase your counted my girlfriend and myself in the head count


----------



## Judy S

I got what I think is a pretty good deal at the Comfort Inn not too far away from Scott's (about three miles?) and across the road from the after meet location...They gave a $12 night discount if you use the MADS group...even though the Motel 6 is less--there will be a group of 100 at the Motel 6 place...and they would not give a price break... The Comfort Inn provides a breakfast--waffles, eggs, etc. in the room price--so it appears to be a much better deal. $5 extra over 2 people in a room... PM for more details, but I'd suggest a reservation at that location ....


----------



## pa.walt

pencil me in as someone coming to the meet by myself if nothing comes up to stop me. hopefully see you later


----------



## Van Robinson

If anyone has interest in vegetation I can bring the following:
Philos: Verucosum, hederaceum?, Brasil, Burle Marx fantasy, Brandtianum, Wend-imbe
Begonia: manuran, Glabra, rajah, 'medora'
Peperomias: glabella, verschaffeldtii, turboensis, Serpens, varigated scan dens
Pilea: spruceana silver tree, pubescens silver cloud, depressa, glauca, Mollis moon valley
Pumila: standard, minima, lance leaf panama, varigated
Monstera: siltepecana, unknown maybe monstera discoid shingler
Pellonia: repens, pulchra
Cissus: Amazonica, bicolor
Episcia: silver skies, unknown red, orange, pink blooms. One very large leaves
Others: Primulina chirita, Amalophyllon RM2006, Ruellia makoyana, Streptocarpus stolonifera, Paradrymonium campostyla, Rhaphidaphora hayii, Syngonium rayii, Anthurium polyschistium, marcgravia unk species


----------



## Philsuma

I'll be down Scott. Picking up a couple tanks from George G.

More importantly, helping someone local in a tough situation. I should have a nice breeding pair of R. imitator 'Varaderos' and a couple tads along with a breeding group of three Azureus with a froglet or tad and a Leucomela - all priced 'nicely' to be moved to a good home.

I should have 3-5 cans of Dendrocare as well. Haven't seen a lot of you guys and gals since last Frog Day in NY - looking forward to reconnecting.

~Phil


----------



## Julio

Please bring any items and plants and frogs or tads you guys wanna donate for the Conservation auction! Any item is always welcomed!


----------



## Van Robinson

Add on to plant list have plenty of Solanum Columbian Mystery vine #2, larger leaf varity, if anyone interested


----------



## oddlot

As much as it kills me, I don't think Kim and I will be able to make it. I was looking forward to this meet for some time. Just had some major truck repairs that cost me way more than I was planning on spending. hopefully you will do it again soon Scott!


----------



## Judy S

am sorry to read that..was looking forward to seeing you both again...


----------



## tclipse

Unfortunately my flight home from Colombia won't be arriving until the afternoon on Saturday, I'm going to have to miss this too.


----------



## Julio

Van Robinson said:


> Add on to plant list have plenty of Solanum Columbian Mystery vine #2, larger leaf varity, if anyone interested


I will take some.


----------



## Van Robinson

Got you covered on the vine Julio.


----------



## NathanB

I'm coming, will bring what supplies I have left as a donation for the auction. 
Also interested in a 36x18x24 exo with stand, 70 gallon oceanic reptile tank, Or a new 40 breeder?


----------



## mydumname

Does anyone have a mistking straight nozzle or greenhouse style nozzle?

If so please let me know.


----------



## Julio

NathanB said:


> I'm coming, will bring what supplies I have left as a donation for the auction.
> Also interested in a 36x18x24 exo with stand, 70 gallon oceanic reptile tank, Or a new 40 breeder?


Thanks for the donation Nate


----------



## zimmerj

Anyone coming from close enough to the Phoenixville, PA area to let me carpool with them? Will provide gas money!


----------



## roxrgneiss

I'm planning to attend also. Still located at the same place, Scott?


I can also provide a few plants at the "frog fest." See the list and some representative photos attached below. Most of these are of limited supply. Open to trades for mini new world ferns and small Anthuriums. 

-Marcgravia umbellata - 25 per cutting
-Marcgravia sentinesii - 25 per cutting
-Mostera dubia - 10 per cutting
-Three NOID mini Philodendrons w/ winged petioles - Standard variety and the lanceolate and scalloped - 8 for two cuttings of the standard, 20 per cutting of the other two - see photos
-Microgramma vacciniifolia, offering both the large and small forms - 8 for three cuttings
-Microgramma reptans - 8 for three cuttings
-Pyrrosia nummularifolia - 8 for three cuttings
-Lemmaphyllum microphyllum - 8 for three cuttings
-Rhaphidophora tetrasperma - 5 per cutting
-Pearcea abunda - 8 per cutting
-Biophytum sp. "Ecuador" larger and more reddish than sensitivum - 15 per cutting
-Nautilocalyx pemphidius - 6 per cutting

Also a few orchids from Al's greenhouse.

Mediocalcar decoratum - 12
Stelis argentata - 12 for 2 1/2" pot, 22 for 3" pot
Pleurothallis gargantua - 15
Restrepia striata - 15

And I also have four adult R. imitator 'Chazuta' available for 120, which are part of a breeding group.


Mike


----------



## NathanB

NathanB said:


> I'm coming, will bring what supplies I have left as a donation for the auction.
> Also anyone interested in a 36x18x24 exo with stand, 70 gallon oceanic reptile tank, Or a new 40 breeder?


Woops, worded that wrong.


----------



## SMenigoz

roxrgneiss said:


> I'm planning to attend also. Still located at the same place, Scott?
> Mike


Yep-- Cynthia and I would be happy to have you visit again!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Is the meet Saturday or Sunday?
I will have some plants available. Ill make a list tonight or tomorrow. 
I also have some extra excelsior cheap as well.
I will toss in a few things for auction as well.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

I am looking for the smaller darker Solanum sp Colombia from Manuran if anyone has some to spare.

Also looking for:
Asplenium holophlebium
Selaginella sericea (Both forms)
Selaginella sp Colombia 'Sharp Leaf'
Peperomia sp Colombia
Elaphoglossum peltatum (Especially Ecuadorian and Colombian clones)


Thanks,


----------



## SMenigoz

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Is the meet Saturday or Sunday?


Saturday, 11am on


----------



## Judy S

Scott.....think everybody has your address??


----------



## SMenigoz

Judy S said:


> Scott.....think everybody has your address??


If they don't, they should PM me.
I prefer not to post it on a public forum...


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Thanks Scott.


----------



## roxrgneiss

SMenigoz said:


> Yep-- Cynthia and I would be happy to have you visit again!


Thanks, Scott. I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## Armson

I have several 24x24x36 new protean vivs available if anyone is interested. I can bring them to the meeting with me. 

Asking $300ea. 



-B


----------



## radiata

Want to buy...
* Male Golden Mantellas
* BB Culture 
* Buzzati Culture
* Culture of Large Milkweed Bugs (Oncopeltus fasciatus)


----------



## Spaff

Mike, just curious...in your picture of M. umbellata, there are leaves that are more elongated. Is this the mature foliage? I've never seen umbellata really get mature, if I'm right, that's an interesting change. 

Also, on the NOID Philos., are they listed standard (top), lanceolate (bottom), scalloped (section Pteromyschium?) (top right)?

Thanks!



roxrgneiss said:


> I'm planning to attend also. Still located at the same place, Scott?
> 
> 
> I can also provide a few plants at the "frog fest." See the list and some representative photos attached below. Most of these are of limited supply. Open to trades for mini new world ferns and small Anthuriums.
> 
> -Marcgravia umbellata - 25 per cutting
> -Marcgravia sentinesii - 25 per cutting
> -Mostera dubia - 10 per cutting
> -Three NOID mini Philodendrons w/ winged petioles - Standard variety and the lanceolate and scalloped - 8 for two cuttings of the standard, 20 per cutting of the other two - see photos
> -Microgramma vacciniifolia, offering both the large and small forms - 8 for three cuttings
> -Microgramma reptans - 8 for three cuttings
> -Pyrrosia nummularifolia - 8 for three cuttings
> -Lemmaphyllum microphyllum - 8 for three cuttings
> -Rhaphidophora tetrasperma - 5 per cutting
> -Pearcea abunda - 8 per cutting
> -Biophytum sp. "Ecuador" larger and more reddish than sensitivum - 15 per cutting
> -Nautilocalyx pemphidius - 6 per cutting
> 
> Also a few orchids from Al's greenhouse.
> 
> Mediocalcar decoratum - 12
> Stelis argentata - 12 for 2 1/2" pot, 22 for 3" pot
> Pleurothallis gargantua - 15
> Restrepia striata - 15
> 
> And I also have four adult R. imitator 'Chazuta' available for 120, which are part of a breeding group.
> 
> 
> Mike


----------



## xm41907

I'm thinking of getting back into darts and looking for a small exo terra style tank for a few thumbnails. Preferably a 12x12x18 or larger. I'll be coming Saturday and could pick it up then. 

James


----------



## Armson

Spaff said:


> Mike, just curious...in your picture of M. umbellata, there are leaves that are more elongated. Is this the mature foliage? I've never seen umbellata really get mature, if I'm right, that's an interesting change.
> 
> Also, on the NOID Philos., are they listed standard (top), lanceolate (bottom), scalloped (section Pteromyschium?) (top right)?
> 
> Thanks!


Spaf, 

I have seen the plant in person and that is indeed the mature foliage. I was completely thrown back buy it. It's extremely odd to see the plant transition between juvi and mature. The plant almost looks fake. 


-B


----------



## botanty

I will be coming to Scott's on Saturday. Any interest in a Vision reptile cage, Model 332, (36" W x 28" D x 18" H)? Would like to trade for an Exo Terra medium/extra tall.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Amalophyllon sp RM2006 $5
Begonia bipinnatifida $8
Begonia glabra $5
Begonia glabra 'Central Panama' $7
Begonia U260 $10
Begonia U560 $7
Begonia 'Manaus'$4
Begonia polilloensis $7
Begonia prismatocarpa $6
Cissus amazonica $5
Codonanthe carnosa $5
Ficus sp Panama $7
Gesneriad sp Sira Mountains Peru $10
Hoya curtisii $5
Hoya kentianna $5
Hoya pubicalyx 'Royal Hawaiian Purple' $5
Marcgravia rectiflora $8
Marcgravia umbellata $25
Medinella sp $10
Monopyle sp Ecuador $8
Nautilocalyx adenosiphon $5
Paradrymonia campostyla $10
Pearcea cf abunda $4
Pearcea reticulata $20
Peperomia emarginella $8
Peperomia sp Bibi $5
Peperomia quadrangularis $5
Peperomia velutina $7
Scindapsus pictus $3
Selaginella erythropus $5
Selaginella intermedia 'Burgundy'$25
Selaginella sp Brazil #2 $5
Selaginella sp 'Germany' $7
Selaginella sp 'Red Stem' $8
Selaginella sp 'Red'$7
Selaginella serpens $7
Sinningia muscicola $8
Solanum sp Colombia #1 "Large Species" $10
Solanum sp Ecuador $25
Syngonium erythrophyllum $8

I will have at least 1 piece of Manzanita available. It is about 2 foot long. No branching, just a log. But lots of character. $10
Excelsior
$2 per 1 gallon bag. (3. maybe more available)
$3 per 2.5 gallon bag (2 available)
12x12x10.5 inch box $15 (1 available)

Feeders
Springtails $5 per culture (About to boom)
Flour Beetles $7 per culture (Booming)
Purple Isopods $10 per culture (starter culture) Only 2 available

I will have a few things to offer to the auction as well. 


Thanks,


----------



## Armson

I have 2 of the following available brand new. 

11â€³L x 17â€³D x 24â€³T Glass Terrarium - Protean Terrarium

they have Dendrobates ventilation and no shipping cost. 


Asking...$130ea


----------



## SMenigoz

Two days away.
Looks like most of the snow is gone, so parking shouldn't be a problem. I live on a cul-de-sac and parking available up and down the street. Do not park in the driveway-- my wife needs access to her side of the driveway, and she will be getting the subs. 
I did my best to estimate who plans on coming (thanks to those who PM'd me) but there has been a last minute flurry of people messaging me. For future meets, please be aware that I'd like to provide enough food for all; last minute inquiries really make this difficult. 
All are welcome, but remember this is a private residence, not a store.
See y'all Saturday.
Scott


----------



## Judy S

if anyone has some soon to boom melos for sale, can they bring some ..having problems with mine because of the heat in the room...too many have just not survived.


----------



## carola1155

If anyone wants something interesting to read... I can bring along my copy The Lizard King. 

Just bring it back to next meet or pass it along to someone else.










I also have a couple younger Vanzos I could bring along if anyone is interested. 

PM me


----------



## SMenigoz

Judy S said:


> if anyone has some soon to boom melos for sale, can they bring some ..having problems with mine because of the heat in the room...too many have just not survived.


Judy-- I should have literally hundreds of cultures (wingless melo, turkish gliders, buzzati and hydei) to choosed from.


----------



## tazman2nj

Judy S said:


> if anyone has some soon to boom melos for sale, can they bring some ..having problems with mine because of the heat in the room...too many have just not survived.


I could use some too.


----------



## SMenigoz

Anybody bringing broms?


----------



## Judy S

Josh Halter has donated a bunch of stuff to the auction that I'll be bringing--some of his starter culture packs, ABG mix.....


----------



## topher

I am assuming that black tie and gown dress code is a joke ?! Lol


----------



## SMenigoz

topher said:


> I am assuming that black tie and gown dress code is a joke ?! Lol


Better play it safe and dress up... don't want to be the only one in the room wearing jeans


----------



## ggazonas

Last minute addition, my wife and son will be joining me today. See everyone soon.


----------



## topher

SMenigoz said:


> Better play it safe and dress up... don't want to be the only one in the room wearing jeans


Hahaha I guess I am going to risk it and wear Jeans then lol


----------



## SMenigoz

Thanks to the 40 or so froggers that came to the MADS meeting. Old faces and new ones... just the right blend to keep the hobby going. 
The auction generated about $300-- really nice considering most of that was plants... and I ended up with waaay more plants than I'll know what to do with.
Some notables:
Tom's brew was fantastic
Only two broken bottles
Weather held out
Other than Judy, everyone found my place
Cynthia (wife) said this group of frog geeks was suprisingly "normal"

Thanks again,
Scott


----------



## Erikb3113

Thank you and Cynthia for opening your home to us all. Good times


----------



## Julio

Thanks to Scott and Cynthia for hosting!

And thanks to everyone who donated items for the auction.


----------



## topher

Thank you very much for hosting, Scott. I am sorry Eric and I had to leave before the auction but we gotta pay for the frogs somehow lol. 

Had a good time meeting everyone and will definitely be at the next one


----------



## carola1155

Good, I tried extra hard to trick Cynthia into thinking I was normal... Looks like it paid off.

Always a good time seeing everyone. Thanks again for hosting Scott, I'm glad you enjoyed the beer.

Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Judy S

Thank you Cynthia and Scott...so many frogs and tanks...too many interesting people--hard to take it all in. Next time I'll use a different search for directions--


----------



## Van Robinson

Big thanks to Scott and Cynthia for opening their home and making everyone feel so welcome. Scott you have a great set up and some wonderful looking tanks and frogs. I would certainly call you a plant guy as well. Very natural vivs. For a frog meet I was impressed with the plant selections for sale and trade. There was quite a bit of knowledge and experience for all things dart frog, in one place yesterday. I know I sometimes don't feel "normal" getting psyched about plant cuttings and frogs in deli cups.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Scott and Cynthia, thank you so much for opening up your home to all of us yesterday! And thanks so much for providing us all with food too!
Also thanks to Judy for providing some good food as well!
Yesterday was a very nice gathering of people. A lot of great conversation and some really cool plants and frogs to check out and enjoy!

On additional note, I still have a ton of extra cuttings left over and nowhere to really put them. 
So if anyone is nearby, please let me know and I will make an amazing deal on all the leftover cuttings!


----------



## oddlot

Pics Please! I haven't been to Scott's in a few years and got screwed out of going this time around. I won't miss the next one though. PICS PICS PICS PLEASE!


----------



## cbreon

Thanks for having the meeting Scott (and Cynthia too!). I had a great time talking to everybody, and got some great plants, good beers and food. Good times!

Thanks to Judy and Tom for the beer and food too! Really great MADS meetup!


----------



## radiata

Many thanks Scott & Cynthia! The experience was certainly worth 8 hours in a car.


----------



## roxrgneiss

My thanks to Scott and Cynthia for the hopitality! I had a great time. Few things are better than being in a room full of people with similar interests. What a great little community. 

Mike


----------



## SMenigoz

By the way, winner of the "Guess How Many" container of clay balls was Darren. He came within 100 of the total, which was 2716. Got a $50 gift certificate for Al's Orchid in Leesburg, VA. Great place to pick up terrarium plants as well as orchids, and you can see the display "tank" Mike Stroble designed and built. Truly a spectacular build.


----------



## CAPTAIN RON

Thanks Scott and Cynthia for letting all of us frog wackos in your home,and feeding us too! Nice to see everyone,and a shout out to those that made the 3-8 hour trip there! This was the place to be to pick up some really nice terrarium plants! Already looking forward to the next meet! Thanks again!
Ron


----------



## Julio

oddlot said:


> Pics Please! I haven't been to Scott's in a few years and got screwed out of going this time around. I won't miss the next one though. PICS PICS PICS PLEASE!


Idk if anyone took pics, we were too busy socializing and I even brought my camera and never took it out of the bag.


----------



## Julio

We managed to raise $345 in the conservation auction. Thanks to all who donated items and who bought items. Money was sent to Benefit Tesoros de Colombia


----------

